# Fall & Winter Tag Team Pushes The Envelope



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

*General Overview*

Goodbye Fall and Hello Winter! Hard driving cold fronts of "yester year" are reminiscent of the days of old. Temperatures on this latest front dipped past the freezing mark here on the mid-coast with gale force winds. That, combined with the temperatures can put the conditions on the outside edge of the operations range along with roll outs at 5 am. The rewards are those amazing memories cutting ducks in close over the blocks and the great friendships solidified in the blind.






*Duck/Fish Report*

Our guides have been giving it their all here in the early season. Waterfowl concentrations were spread from one end of the world to the other given all the coastal flooding. Hard work and great scouting on the part of Capt. James Cunningham, Capt. Jeff Garner, Capt. Kolten Braun, Capt. Braden Proctor and others have kept us deep in the numbers on waterfowl. When it comes to fishing, Capt. Trey Ross, Capt. Braden Proctor, Capt. Justice Cunnigham, Capt. Donnie Heath, Capt. David Garcia and team have been hammering the Redfish over mud/grass. The harder the wind blows the stronger the bite it seems. Check out our [B]Photo Gallery[/B].

*Events: Castaway Classic Redfish Tournament & BBQ Cook-Off*

This is a charity fundraiser for our Fall Classic benefiting Calhoun Co. Youth Organizations and our Fall Festival for the kiddos. Tournament details, entry forms, online entry payments, cook-off tickets, updates and more are available on the app *HERE*. You can also keep up wth the event on *Facebook*

We've got lots and lots of great fishing and waterfowl ahead. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.

Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations. *Coastal Waterfowl*

*Kayak Fishing & Touring Pack Trips*

We're geared up for your next insertion into the wilds of the Texas mid-coast! From glamping and romance to straight up long range wilderness camping excursions, we'll lead the way for an effortless insertion and extraction. Tours and guided fishing trips, relaxation, and the best adventures and "quick disconnect" anyone could ask for are right out the back door! *Texas Kayak Safari
*
*Flounder Gigging, Bow Fishing, Night Fishing & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. We also offer Full Moon trips for wade fishing with bait or topwaters. We've just added "Bow Fishing" to our list of adventures and we'll be working the upper marshes and lower bays. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us! www.seadriftbayfishing.com

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: A


----------

